# Mail voting and Proxy voting....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

You see all over the news that the "mail in voting" wont be rampant with fraud. Or that Trump lied on twitter....

well....

https://www.dailywire.com/news/breaking ... -feds-say/



> Mail Man Charged With Attempted Election Fraud, Changed Mail-In Ballots That Were Given Out Due To Pandemic, Feds Say


This is from the dailywire. But it shows you that it can and would can be used by ANY political party. This isn't a Dem's vs Rep's thing. this is about integrity in our election. I know people will want to say it is Dem's vs Rep's... because dems are pushing to have this happen. But it should scary anyone. Because it could be used by all parties and make our voting rights not matter.

Also to touch base on the "proxy" voting thing. It has come to light that you only need about 20 people to vote for the whole 220... yeah this doesnt seem like it can be rigged. Again this isn't a dem vs rep thing. Remember the dem's implemented the "nuclear option".... and then they complain about it when it was used against what they wanted. this could be the exact same thing. It looks good now...but could be used wrong. Also things need to be debated on the house floor...not by proxy. :bop:

edit....

Also how is someone representing their district or people when they allow someone from another district to use their vote by proxy??? It is like letting a person from MN use someone from ND vote. Does that sound like ND is getting fair representation by its elected official.... or letting MN do the talking for ND? You see the issue with this "proxy" voting. Or lets go even further.... Someone in CA using the ND vote.... does CA have the same issues as a person in ND... maybe... but maybe not. :bop: :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I still remember dead people in Chicago voting for JFK. Watch and see which party wants mail in voting. That will be the party with intentions to steal an election. Sort of like that county in Pennsylvania that had more votes for Obama than residents. The democrats think your cheating if you dont let them cheat.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is something else about the "proxy" voting....

1. The GOP are suing Nancy to have her not do the proxy voting.

2. One of the first bills going to get voted on by this way is FISA.... interesting isn't it. oke:

This is a huge issue about the proxy voting. It isn't representation.... it goes along with always voting party lines. If you do that you are not representing your district or people who voted you in.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just read a tweet from Minority Leader in the house....

A Maryland Rep just voted 7 times.... HOW IS THIS REPRESENTATION!!!! When one person votes that many times.

Also in a presser.... they stated that 71 democrats are not even reviewing certain bills. So how is that representing??

Also they stated that if any addmendment comes up during the vote. How can someone that has given the "proxy" to another get that info fast enough or accurately enough if they are not present? Or what if discussion on the floor could change someones thinking.... but they already given up that vote via "proxy" to another individual.

You see the conflict and not proper representation.

Again this isn't a Dem's vs Republican's.... This is about democracy and representation of the people. The house isn't doing their jobs if they are not voting... or if they let others vote via "proxy" for them.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/jerry- ... e-to-fraud


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I still remember seeing the guy in the White house.....Trump voting absentee -- by mail! -- in the Florida primary last month. (Trump also voted absentee in New York in the 2018 election.Guess it's OK if he does it but not if I do it. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

McEnany, the press secretary and a Davis Islands Florida homeowner, has voted by mail 11 times over the last 10 years.

What hypocrites oke: oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken....

You know that voting in absentee is totally different than this mail in voting. The VOTER REQUESTS the ballot in absentee voting.

What is being purposed is sending ballots blindly to any registered voters address. That is the huge difference.

The absentee voting you have to prove who you are and what not. The other.... you dont! This has fraud possibilities written all over it. Jerry Nadler a few years ago talked about how mail in voting would create fraud. People have been caught with this COVID going on right now trying to commit voter fraud by stacking and keeping ballots.

This isn't a Democratic vs Republican.... it is integrity of our voter rights and process. :bop:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ok.....didn't know the difference.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Its best not to make so many generalizations.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/worl ... 30661.html

"Mr Trump's own advisory commission on election integrity spent eight months, from May 2017 to January 2018, probing claims of voter fraud and did not turn up a single confirmed instance.

A Washington Post review of data from after the 2016 election found just four confirmed cases of voter fraud: three people who tried to vote for Mr Trump twice - and were caught - and an election worker in Miami who was caught trying to fill in a bubble on someone else's ballot for a local mayoral candidate.

House Democrats passed a $3trn coronavirus response bill earlier this month that includes $3.6bn for election security, including expanded access to mail-in voting. The bill is expected to languish in the GOP-controlled Senate.

Mr Trump's own party has been urging voters to send in mail-in ballots this November, even as he has called it "RIPE for FRAUD" and "corrupt."

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the ... raudulent/


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

"Voting by mail is an easy, convenient and secure way to cast your ballot," a Republican National Committee mailer from April to voters in Pennsylvania read, the Washington Post reported.

"Return the attached official Republican Party mail-in ballot application to avoid lines and protect yourself from large crowds on Election Day," the RNC mailer read.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics ... story.html


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

why aren't you holding Trump to account and calling him a LIAR for his lies about thousands of forgeries and fake ballots? For 40+ years mail in ballots have been used by soldiers over seas. The US Postal Service has an amazing track record over that time servicing and securing those ballots. Fraud is negligible as evidenced by your very own posts. Yet you continue to ignore the truth.

You wonder why you are ridiculed for supporting him?


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

The final word on the actual statistics and the likely real reason the officeholder want to distract you with this non issue






Ohh and because you always ask, here is the sources, including Fox News

SOURCES AND FURTHER READING
Here's the *real* reason Donald Trump is attacking mail-in ballots
https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/26/politics ... index.html

President Trump today
https://www.cnn.com/politics/live-news/ ... 9cbd55ac90

General Election: Trump vs. Biden
https://www.realclearpolitics.com/epoll ... -6247.html

The Truth about Voter Fraud
https://www.brennancenter.org/sites/def ... 0Fraud.pdf

In 5-Year Effort, Scant Evidence of Voter Fraud
https://www.nytimes.com/2007/04/12/wash ... fraud.html

Political operative at center of North Carolina election fraud controversy indicted
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/27/politics ... index.html

A comprehensive investigation of voter impersonation finds 31 credible incidents out of one billion ballots cast
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/won ... lots-cast/

There have been just four documented cases of voter fraud in the 2016 election
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the ... raudulent/

The whole non story is smoke and mirrors because the fool can't fathom he is losing, he will lose, and he is a loser in general his whole life


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> For 40+ years mail in ballots have been used by soldiers over seas. The US Postal Service has an amazing track record over that time servicing and securing those ballots.


Sorry sport, but even in the military one has to request a absentee ballot from their home of records/home state. The ballots aren't just sent willy nilly to all military service members over seas without a request.

As for how secure mail in ballots are, well it is estimated that 28.3 million mail in ballots went missing in the last four elections from 2012 to 2018. 16 million missing alone in the 2016 and 2018 election. Read it here: https://www.realclearpolitics.com/artic ... 43033.html and here: https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news ... ons-report

Least we not scan over the mail carrier in West Virginia caught steeling ballot requests just a few days ago. Yeah right_absolutely no chance of fraud with mail in ballots. oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The democrats tried Russia, Russia, Russia and that didnt work. Then they tried impeachment and that didnt work. Then they tried to use Wuhan flu to destroy the economy and even told people hydroxychloroquine didnt work hopping enough people would die to turn them against Trump, but now conservative states are opening and today a double blind study says hydroxychloroquin would greatly reduce deaths. So now they are trying to set up the election for fraud.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The bottom line is...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. The more time that passes between receiving a ballot and the count and the more hands the vote passes through the greater the opportunity for voter fraud. If our leadership was monitoring a country who's government had recently changed they would scream and holler if this process was used for their elections.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> The more time that passes between receiving a ballot and the count and the more hands the vote passes through the greater the opportunity for voter fraud.


This is exactly correct. Also in one of the bills Pelosi introduced wanted ballots that were mailed in be counted 10 day past the election. So people who were 'holding" ballots could see if the canidate they want isn't winning... the boom.... 50,0000 mail in ballots all of a sudden show up after the election day. You dont see how that can be fraud waiting to happen. it could turn states over then then it would change the electorial college vote for that state/district.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If you get a mail in vote there this plenty of time to get it in before election day so no counting ballots AFTER election day.. If they are late they don't get counted.. If you show up at the pole a day after the election you don't get to vote so why should mail ins be any different?


----------

